# Clen vs. albuterol



## Kbody123 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wanted to know the real differences in fat loss with clen and albuterol. We all know albuterol has less sides

to clen and most reviews say less fat loss. Most people including myself can lose between 1-2lbs per week on

a good diet and training programme without the use of either.

So my question is what have any users experienced fat loss wise or lbs wise with both clen or albuterol?


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Good question.....

I'm looking at clen which seems to be the fave, but albuterol looks like a contender.....let me know what you find

Can anyone advise?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bump! as I've just bought loads of both!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

ive used albuterol a little bit, made me shake a bit and with my job i cant really have shaking hands anway dont no much about the fat loss seemed leaner but due to cardio was a doddle on it also i found i was a bit stronger on it i set a pb on deadlift at 170kg for 3reps, i didnt really cycle it just took it when i rememebered it was in the draw, looking at getting clen within the next few weeks so ill report back, only sides i can report on the albuterol was shakes with wore off after a few hrs and a bit of a fuzzy head also it felt like i was speaking faster than i normally do lol


----------



## AASupra (May 29, 2011)

Clenbuter is a beta-agonist drug, similar to albuterol. It stimulated lipolysis (fat loss), but only for a certain period then it tapers off. It is usually taken at a dose of 20-40 mcg per day to start, some slowing increasing to 100 mcg per day or more. It is a strong stimulant with a long half life, so dosage adjustments are made slowly.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I prefer albuterol but others prefer clen.

Very close cousins medically I just think effects vs. sides = a better equation for albuterol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Salbutamol is the same as Albuterol both have a considerably shorter half life......this was originally in Portuguese on Dats site.

Salbutamol Sulphate)

Molecular Weight (base): 576.70

Recommended Dose: 2-16mg/dia

Presentations: Ventolin tablet (2 mg / 4 mg): R $ 05.02

Salbutamol is a ?2-adrenergic selective agonist administered via inhalation or orally.It has duration of action of approximately 3-4 hours (1). As noted, its action time is short which makes necessary the administration of fractional doses during the day.The advantage of a shorter MV are: 1) smaller desensitization of ?-adrenergic receptors (as desensitization is closely linked to the connection time by receptor-agonist) (2), 2) empirically, it can be observed results faster (think of the relation x testosterone propionate testosterone cypionate and remember with what you see results faster, not better), 3) greater anabolic capacity, which will be discussed below, 4) and better control of side effects between them a lower toxicity to the heart.

Like all ?-receptor agonist, salbutamol acts by activating adenylate cyclase and, after a sequence of reactions by stimulating the activity of hormone sensitive lipase, which promotes the degradation of triglycerides into free fatty acids and glycerol (2), providing substrate for ?-oxidation (metabolic pathway that oxidizes the fatty acid into acetyl-CoA) (2). Furthermore it is also a thermogenic compound (increases the rate of basal metabolism) and anorectic (appetite decreases) (3) which makes it a "fat burner" very efficient. Its effect on fat burning is shown (5).

Changes in energy expenditure, lipid oxidation and carbohydrate oxidation during adrenergic stimulation in obese ² B (triangle) and lean (square)

Some studies show that salbutamol has a capacity and anabolic ergogenic (improved performance) established in humans (6) (7) (8) (11) (12) (13) (15) (16). In a study comparing the anabolic effects of salmeterol clenbuterol x (MV longer), the compound of shorter MV was better (9). Therefore, we think that a compound of shorter acting (salbutamol) will provide even better results. Many users actually report muscle gains and strength in the first few weeks of using this compound. Besides the anti-catabolic effect that this compound exhibits, it also stimulates the rate of muscle protein synthesis (2). One study showed that administration of salbutamol at therapeutic doses, caused better gains in muscle strength than in a group receiving placebo (7). The ?-agonists also have the ability to decrease the secretion of Interleukin-6, a cytokine, by adipose cells and mast cells (10). Salbutamol, unlike clenbuterol (blocking), stimulates the sodium ion channels in myocytes (14), and this may be an explanation of the difference between anabolic effects of these two compounds. I say this because in spite of an anabolic agent clenbuterol is more effective in animals (17), the same was not true in humans.

Salbutamol is also capable of improving the resistance in athletes (7) as changed plasma concentration of potassium lactate and without negative effects on the respiratory frequency, VO2 max, heart rate and plasma levels of glycerol and fatty acids (7).

Another beneficial effect of albuterol is its ability to alter the lipid profile for improved by increasing the rate of lowering HDL and LDL and total cholesterol (18)."Alterations Significant (P <or = .02) Were Observed in total cholesterol ([TC] -9.1% + / - 2.5%), low-density lipoprotein cholesterol ([LDL-C] - 15.0% + / - 2.9%) , and high-density lipoprotein cholesterol ([HDL-C] +10.4% + / - 3.2%) concentrations, as well as the TC / HDL-C (-17.4% + / - 2.6%) and LDL-C/HDL- C (-22.9% + / - 2.4%) ratios. "

Its side effects are similar to any ?2-adrenergic agonist, and very similar to clenbuterol. Increased blood pressure, heart rate, insomnia, tremors and sweating are the most talked about (7). It is also able to decrease levels of the amino acid taurine in the circulation and the heart (19). The depletion of such compound is related to the occurrence of muscle cramps. Cardiac lesions, as reported in animals with clenbuterol, were never observed with salbutamol. I believe this happens due to the shorter of MV compound. In fact, do not believe in the cardiac toxicity of clenbuterol, since the animals have more ?2 receptors as humans. All these effects are easily controlled due to the short MV compound (even after accumulate). Taking the necessary precautions, salbutamol is a very safe drug.

The administration of albuterol should be fractionated during the day (owing to short MV) being recomenadada the last dose at least 4-5 hours before bedtime.Recommend inciar with low doses of 2-4 mg / day taken in one single fraction, as well as clenbuterol, gradually increasing doses in accordance with side effects. From 6 mg / day should be fractionated doses in 2-3 applications per day and the dose studied is 16 mg / day (15). Users have reported use of up to 24 mg / day. If the goal is improvement of performance or anabolism, increasing doses can occur more quickly. The dosage ranges from 4-16 mg / day according to the studies to that end (7) (15). The duration of the treatment varies according to the user. Its ability to cause receptor desensitization is less than that observed with clenbuterol, and you can find reports of users who used it for 6-10 weeks without observing a drop in effectiveness.I recommend that the use occurs until feeling the effects (including the side), being recommended to stop after the stimulating effects cease.

Benadryl and Ketotifen proved able to restore the adrenergic response to their agonists (4), however, its use with salbutamol, due to short MV, only have value if you use the drug for prolonged periods at doses much large.


----------



## AASupra (May 29, 2011)

Great infos bro.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump anyone no if albuterol burns fat? At what dose would you need also?


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

andymc88 said:


> Bump anyone no if albuterol burns fat? At what dose would you need also?


Forget Salbutamol far fat loss! I have tested it, at first i made BF measurements with diet only and then with diet and salbutamol. The method of BF was very accurate (Futrex). I couldnt see that by adding salbutamol there was more fat loss than with diet alone. The only compound that really made a difference was 11-KT spray. Never tried something that melted fat away like that. Its also nice to combine it with EC stack.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

andymc88 said:


> Bump anyone no if albuterol burns fat? At what dose would you need also?


Did you read the post I made above yours?



uubiduu said:


> Forget Salbutamol far fat loss! I have tested it, at first i made BF measurements with diet only and then with diet and salbutamol. The method of BF was very accurate (Futrex). I couldnt see that by adding salbutamol there was more fat loss than with diet alone. The only compound that really made a difference was 11-KT spray. Never tried something that melted fat away like that. Its also nice to combine it with EC stack.


this is incorrect albuterol does burn fat please see post above, I started albuterol whilst prepping this yer and the fat loss was noticeable within 10 days when nothing else changed...


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> Bump anyone no if albuterol burns fat? At what dose would you need also?


Start at 8mg a day and work your way up to a max of 3*16mg. At least that's what works for me. 3*16mg is quite a high dose though. Take it with 200mg caffeine.


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Did you read the post I made above yours?
> 
> this is incorrect albuterol does burn fat please see post above, I started albuterol whilst prepping this yer and the fat loss was noticeable within 10 days when nothing else changed...


everybody reacts different to a certain compound. for me salbutamol wasnt the best thing in fat loss. but i must admit that i stayed relatively low with my dosage (max. 16mg/day). at that dose there was no noticeable fat loss that i could attribute to salbutamol


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@pscarb sorry i was at work and the app didnt load all the comments made, paul would you cycle it 2weeks on 2weeks off?i was thinking of using 16mg split in 2 doses for 2days then every 2 days add 8mg until i reach what superhorse had commented, can it also be stacked with say X5s?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Also worth noting is Albuterol is available in a controlled release form.

8mg 2-3 times a day of the controlled release is plenty IMO


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> @pscarb sorry i was at work and the app didnt load all the comments made, paul would you cycle it 2weeks on 2weeks off?i was thinking of using 16mg split in 2 doses for 2days then every 2 days add 8mg until i reach what superhorse had commented, can it also be stacked with say X5s?


I'd just run it straight for however long if I was you. Add ketotifen if you must.

By X5s do you mean ephedrine? No point, it's just a weaker beta antagonist.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> I'd just run it straight for however long if I was you. Add ketotifen if you must.
> 
> By X5s do you mean ephedrine? No point, it's just a weaker beta antagonist.


cheers ive used a couple of the albuterol 16mg x 2 daily so do you think i should start on this for a week then bump it up by 8mg for a week then another 8mg so its 8mgx 6 a day? also does ketotifen need to be used? im looking to slowly cut over the next 16weeks,

x5s r ment to be the new t5s (they had ephi in) x5s apparently dont


----------



## Stevo1066 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi do you know how to get hold off Albuterol. I've tried but you need a prescription. Thanks


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

We can't discuss sources for prescription meds


----------

